# free mts?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

does anyone have malasian trumpet snails they would like to give away to a good home or sell at a cheep price?


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

I can send you 10 for 5.50, (that's the cost of shipping with a well insulated styrofoam box) They multiply pretty fast. Just let me know.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Almost any fish shop has these things. They aren't for sale, they are simply in the tanks, considered as pest snails. If you are buying some fish from them they would probably throw in a few MTS for free.

My almost-local shop would give them to me for free, but I really haven't decided if I want them or not! If I get a sand-bottomed tank they will be pretty much necessary, but for gravel they don't seem to be necessary.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Depends on the type of fish you have. Many cichlids will move sand around. My shellies and N. Brichardi keep the tank pretty much airrated.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

mryavan what type of fish is that in ur picture unter ur name when u enter a post? i have seen it before and it was called a butterfly pleco but i seached it and the results looked nothing like the fish i saw?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

looks like some kind of ray to me....like a stingray


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

hay *ijedic* i am very interested in ur mts plz tell me your information so i can get them

did u recieve my pm?


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, I got your pm. We had a very busy weekend, my 4 yo's birthday, and the Saturday Night Express at Aquabid. I sent you a pm back. Have a great week, shannon


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

> mryavan what type of fish is that in ur picture unter ur name when u enter a post? i have seen it before and it was called a butterfly pleco but i seached it and the results looked nothing like the fish i saw?


Sorry I didn't answer sooner, I wasn't checking this forum!

The fish is a Hillstream Loach - specifically a Beaufortia kweichowensis. It's only about 2.5" long. I got a picture of it sitting on a leaf in my tank. There are more pictures here:
http://www.loaches.com/species_pages/beaufortia_kweichowensis.html
and more info here
http://www.petresources.net/fish/cyprinid/bea_kwe.html


----------

